# "Mudstock 2012" Sparks America Campground



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

just thowing it out there for any one that might be interested in going to Mudstock 2012 in Sparks, Oklahoma...went last year for the first time with a bunch of friends and had a blast...here is some info on it...if you want to go and hang with us we can make plans to meet up...

July 19-22, 2012
We’re gettin’ ready to get muddy and go crazy! 
•The Wildest 4×4 Competition All Day Fri and Sat
•River Run and Trail Ride
•Rock Crawling
•Mud Drags
•ATV Races
•Obstacle Courses
•Show & Shine
•Bring Your Rig! 4×4 Vehicles & ATV’s
•Live Bands Thur, Fri & Saturday
•Free Tent Camping Onsite!
•Great Food Vendors
•Plenty of cold beer.
•Wet T-Shirt and bikini contest.
•Hot Showers
•RV Hookups (Reservation Required)
•Must Be 21 To Enter… NO EXCEPTIONS
Mudstock Oklahoma

Tickets $40
RV Sites $90
Competition fee $25 per event
Toys $20 each


----------



## tway756 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Hey*

Hey buddy just saw your post. I am new to Oklahoma and moved here a few months ago and really want to go to MudStock. Well actually I AM going to Mudstock but would be nice to have some fun people to hang out with. I currently don't have a truck or toy but will be going to have a good time and if someone has a truck and doesn't mind I will sit in the bed and get muddy all day if not I am good with just sitting back and enjoying the scenery and atmosphere. I am from Nashville TN where I had an offroad shop and had a Chevy Z71 on 36" Mickey Thompsons and use to take it to Wheelin In The Country every other weekend. Now I just go back every year for New Years to spend the weekend there. Because my work keeps moving me and I have a company car I ended up selling my truck cause it had seen its last days really. Well let me know if I can hit yall up when I get there otherwise see ya there.

Oh and I will have my own tent and plenty of beer.

Have a Great 4th !!!!


----------

